# 175 / 176



## ozdreamz (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been following this forum for couple of months now.

I am planning to apply for 2611111 ICT Business Analyst. I have completed ACS & IELTS.

Now, I have following question:

If I go with 175 application, as 261111 ICT Business Analyst is on the borderline, is that if it gets removed in the new SOL in 2012, will my application move to Priority 5? 

So, is it advisable to go for 176 in that case?

Any help would be welcome.

Many Thanks!


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have completed acs and ielts, I suggest better go and file the app. now. So far there is no clear idea to me that how exactly the changes will affect, but if you are in position apply for it.

On web I can see that from july 2012, first you have to file an expression of interest and then there are other things like quota etc., but will it be +ve for a particular occupation or adverse to it, is not clear to me.

If you want faster application you can try 176 also. (but it has other things attached to it).

So, better to play safe.
Cheers !


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You also need to be aware that states update their list regularly and will remove occupations from the list when they feel that the market demand for these occupations have been satisfied.

You also need to take into consideration the time taken for your state sponsorship application to be processed and the fact that the outcome is far from certain. For e.g., states such as Victoria take a lot longer to process state sponsorships applications and regularly turns down applications from very qualified people.

As kb has rightly stated, there are other factors to take into consideration with state sponsorships, such as the obligation to live and work in a particular state for a minimum period of 2 years. Have you researched the state that you are likely to seek sponsorship from? If not, please do so as it would be a shame to have your visa approved, migrate to Oz and then find that you absolutely hate that particular state but are unable to move elsewhere due to the temporary restrictions on your visa.

It is taking 6-8 months to have 175 visa application approved, so unfortunately, you will need to be extremely lucky yo have your application processed before the 1st July rule change and yes, it is quite likely that your application will end up in Priority 5 if your occupation is removed from SOL.

Ultimately, the final decision is yours to make. Weigh up the pros and cons of both and go for the one that best serves your circumstances and future goals. On the one hand, 2 years will go by very quickly if you are happy where you are but on the other, it can be a nightmare if you hate it. Similarly, your gamble can pay off with a 175 visa if you get your visa in 6 months but again, if the SOL is updated and your occupation is removed from SOL, it will be a major disappointment.

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## sridharv1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Dear Maz,

I have recently applied under 175 category (as External Auditor) and now stand in Priority 4. Based on your post I understand that I might move to Priority 5 after July, if my occupation is removed from SOL list. Is my understanding correct?

But, is it not appropriate since we lodged application based on rules and skills in demand today and how can the priority change if that skill is not in demand in future. 

Please clarify.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

here are the currently flagged occupations, if anyone is interested. These may or may not appear on the 2012 SOL. 

2211 Accountants
2241 Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians
2245 Land Economists and Valuers 
2322 Cartographers and Surveyors 
2332 Civil Engineering Professionals 
2334 Electronics Engineers
2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 
234211 Chemist 
2527 Speech Professionals and Audiologists
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 
3211 Automotive Electricians 
3212 Motor Mechanics 
3222 Sheet Metal Trades Workers 
3231 Aircraft Maintenance Engineers
3311 Bricklayers and Stonemasons 
3312 Carpenters and Joiners
3322 Painting Trades Workers 
3332 Plasterers
3334 Wall and Floor Tilers 
3991 Boat Builders and Shipwrights

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/FlaggedOccupations.pdf


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ozdreamz said:


> I have been following this forum for couple of months now.
> 
> I am planning to apply for 2611111 ICT Business Analyst. I have completed ACS & IELTS.
> 
> ...


If your occupation is on borderline then it means that it is not in demand at the moment in aust. Applying for 176 visa might be risky bcoz states might be unwilling to sponsor you..
do not waste time and apply for 175 ASAP.
the rules change in july 2012 and its definitely gonna get tough after this..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sridharv1 said:


> Dear Maz,
> 
> I have recently applied under 175 category (as External Auditor) and now stand in Priority 4. Based on your post I understand that I might move to Priority 5 after July, if my occupation is removed from SOL list. Is my understanding correct?
> 
> ...


Yes, that's correct - if your occupation is removed from the current SOL list whilst your application is still in the queue to be processed, then it will be downgraded to the lowest priority.

I'm not sure I understand your last comment. By downgrading the priority of your application, you still stand a slim chance of getting a visa at some point as opposed to your application being denied outright, which would effectively spell the end of your dreams of living in Oz. When the priority of your application is downgraded, immigration typically gives you the choice to either stay in the queue and wait (takes a few years) or withdraw your application and have your fee refunded. The choice would be yours to make if you find yourself in this unfortunate situation.

Ultimately, these are the rules as they currently stand - once a skill gap is plugged, Australia has no further needs for people with that particular skill. The SOL list was always designed to react to market conditions and I guess we all have to appreciate that whilst we can lodge a visa application, there is no guarantee that we will get a visa.

Hopefully, your occupation will remain on the SOL list.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

stormgal said:


> here are the currently flagged occupations, if anyone is interested. These may or may not appear on the 2012 SOL.
> 
> 2211 Accountants
> 2241 Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians
> ...



Are SOLs updated every JULY of every year ? or they are updated at anytime ? I'm surprised ICT Business/System Analyst is flagged as i can see there is still huge demand for it in Australia.


----------



## ozdreamz (Dec 26, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> If your occupation is on borderline then it means that it is not in demand at the moment in aust. Applying for 176 visa might be risky bcoz states might be unwilling to sponsor you..
> do not waste time and apply for 175 ASAP.
> the rules change in july 2012 and its definitely gonna get tough after this..


Hey @lifeisgood, thanks for comments.

Just want to clarify one comment of yours "Applying for 176 visa might be risky bcoz states might be unwilling to sponsor you.."
Does that mean that if I get SS approved and apply for 176 visa, can state withdraw their sponsorship while I have lodged my 176 with DIAC?

Many Thanks!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ozdreamz said:


> Hey @lifeisgood, thanks for comments.
> 
> Just want to clarify one comment of yours "Applying for 176 visa might be risky bcoz states might be unwilling to sponsor you.."
> Does that mean that if I get SS approved and apply for 176 visa, can state withdraw their sponsorship while I have lodged my 176 with DIAC?
> ...


To answer your question... I would recommend you to apply for State sponsorship now wherever ICT BA occupation applications are accepted. currently these four states options are open for you...VIC, QLD,WA, SA. 

So that by feb or mar you can lodge the PR application 176 visa, in which case the grant of PR you may be able to secure before May or June. 

If you miss this timeline by July 2012 the ICT BA can be potentially removed from SOL as its flagged now ...which will rule out the option of even applying for EOI. Then obviously State sponsorship or PR will be out of question to consider for migration to Australia.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ozdreamz said:


> Hey @lifeisgood, thanks for comments.
> 
> Just want to clarify one comment of yours "Applying for 176 visa might be risky bcoz states might be unwilling to sponsor you.."
> Does that mean that if I get SS approved and apply for 176 visa, can state withdraw their sponsorship while I have lodged my 176 with DIAC?
> ...


what I meant was that if your skill set is on "borderline" then states might think twice before offering you the state sponsorship (obviously bcoz that particular skillset is not in demand)..

Once your SS is approved, you have around one to 2 months(varies from state to state) to decide if you accept the SS or not..If you do not reply within this period only then your SS will be withdrawn ..


----------



## ozdreamz (Dec 26, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> To answer your question... I would recommend you to apply for State sponsorship now wherever ICT BA occupation applications are accepted. currently these four states options are open for you...VIC, QLD,WA, SA.
> 
> So that by feb or mar you can lodge the PR application 176 visa, in which case the grant of PR you may be able to secure before May or June.
> 
> ...


Thanks @MaddyOZ for your reply.

Just one question on this, Suppose along with 176 (online) if I apply paper based 175 in parallel and IF ICT BA is still in the new SOL for 2012 then will my 175 application take precedence over 176 application?

[ I am also assuming that incase in new SOL for 2012 if ICT BA is not there, I would be eligible for a refund if I want to withdraw the 175 application .. I read it somewhere ]

Many Thanks!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ozdreamz said:


> Thanks @MaddyOZ for your reply.
> 
> Just one question on this, Suppose along with 176 (online) if I apply paper based 175 in parallel and IF ICT BA is still in the new SOL for 2012 then will my 175 application take precedence over 176 application?
> 
> ...


Why would you need to spend 6000 AUD in two simultaneous application? There is no guarantee that before June 2012 you will get a CO if you apply for 175 now.

So by the time you get CO approximately by July / Aug 2012 and if the SOL released in July 2012 doesn't have ICT BA occupation, then there is a max possibility that your application may not be processed further and your fees may be returned / or your application will be moved to Priority 5. 

Decide on either taking risk by 175 now or apply for SS and secure your visa before July 2012. Definitely in one of the four states you will be able to get the sponsorship, so my advise would be for you to go with 176. Unless you are not obliged for the state based 2 yrs restriction in the 176 visa.

Good Luck.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ozdreamz said:


> Thanks @MaddyOZ for your reply.
> 
> Just one question on this, Suppose along with 176 (online) if I apply paper based 175 in parallel and IF ICT BA is still in the new SOL for 2012 then will my 175 application take precedence over 176 application?
> 
> ...



175 visa does not have precedence over 176 visa.

At the moment 176 visa is being given more preference(This is obvious from the processing time).
I guess that the point you are trying to make is this : Apply for 176 and 175 simultaneously. And in the new SOL (july 2012) if your occupation is not in the list then you are eligible for a refund for the 175 visa,rite?
Well if the refund info is rite then i guess you can go ahead with this plan. but make your that you are really eligible for the refund or else its gonna be a substantial financial loss for you..


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Why 176 online and 175 by paper? can't we file both online?

My 175 has been filed online and I have applied for VIC SS as well to be safe. Once I get my SS I am planning for 176 aswell. Can I do that? I mean processing 175 and 176 parallel.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rgogada said:


> Why 176 online and 175 by paper? can't we file both online?
> 
> My 175 has been filed online and I have applied for VIC SS as well to be safe. Once I get my SS I am planning for 176 aswell. Can I do that? I mean processing 175 and 176 parallel.


Unless you dont mind donating 3000 AUD to DIAC just like that on the name of multi PR visa application. Once 176 is approved your 175 application stands invalid and when the CO geta assigned for your 175 application later then it will be a straight forward rejection as you would have already been granted a visa {176} and then the 175 fee will not be returned to you.

One more point is that the TRN number is unique per applicant in which case both your visa application will carry the same number and CO can easily witness another application being lodged in the same skilled migrant category.

Think wise and act. Dont take any actions which will incurr unreasonable amount of your money and time.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> Why 176 online and 175 by paper? can't we file both online?
> 
> My 175 has been filed online and I have applied for VIC SS as well to be safe. Once I get my SS I am planning for 176 aswell. Can I do that? I mean processing 175 and 176 parallel.


Rgogada,

I'm taking the same route, I've already applied for 175 online and in process of applying for VIC SS by today. Just want to keep in touch with you and share the learning, When you applied? and any idea how long it will take ?

please PM me.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Unless you dont mind donating 3000 AUD to DIAC just like that on the name of multi PR visa application. Once 176 is approved your 175 application stands invalid and when the CO geta assigned for your 175 application later then it will be a straight forward rejection as you would have already been granted a visa {176} and then the 175 fee will not be returned to you.
> 
> One more point is that the TRN number is unique per applicant in which case both your visa application will carry the same number and CO can easily witness another application being lodged in the same skilled migrant category.
> 
> ...


MaddyOZ,

Your point is very valid, it is utter waste of money to spend twice for two applications, but in worst case situation if my occupation is removed from SOL and I have to hit cat 5 that would be bit hit for me, In such case I would not mind spending another 3K for 176 application as an insurance, but here I have many queries.

If I get SS in hand and wait for new SOL list, and if I find my occupation is removed, will I have enough time to file 176 and get it granted before new SOL come in effect? or just filing 176 is sufficient and guarantees that we dont lose the priority?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> MaddyOZ,
> 
> Your point is very valid, it is utter waste of money to spend twice for two applications, but in worst case situation if my occupation is removed from SOL and I have to hit cat 5 that would be bit hit for me, In such case I would not mind spending another 3K for 176 application as an insurance, but here I have many queries.
> 
> If I get SS in hand and wait for new SOL list, and if I find my occupation is removed, will I have enough time to file 176 and get it granted before new SOL come in effect? or just filing 176 is sufficient and guarantees that we dont lose the priority?


I would say filing 176 after SS approval is the best and sensible option. Target to apply before may.
So By june you will get the visa.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Unless you dont mind donating 3000 AUD to DIAC just like that on the name of multi PR visa application. Once 176 is approved your 175 application stands invalid and when the CO geta assigned for your 175 application later then it will be a straight forward rejection as you would have already been granted a visa {176} and then the 175 fee will not be returned to you.
> 
> One more point is that the TRN number is unique per applicant in which case both your visa application will carry the same number and CO can easily witness another application being lodged in the same skilled migrant category.
> 
> ...


MaddyOZ, Thanks for that insightful response.

Assuming, I have filed both 175&176, and I got the visa on my 176 first. When CO got allotted on my 175,will he reject my 175 straight away, as i have already got 176 visa? I am asking this because I read on some other thread that I may get 175 too and it will cancel my earlier 176, Please clarify if you can.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> I would say filing 176 after SS approval is the best and sensible option. Target to apply before may.
> So By june you will get the visa.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Hello Maddy,

Even I am worried about my 175 visa after reading the news about the flagged occupations.In the flagged occupations list my skill is also mentioned.

As you have suggested even I want to apply for the state sponsorship. Currently my skill is required in Victoria and NSW.

My queries are as follows:-

1/ Can we apply for more than one state sponsorship (i.e., Victoria and NSW)?

2/ After getting the state sponsorship approval, if we don't use their sponsorship and apply 176 visa what will happen? Do we need to inform them? Will it show any adverse effect on our 175 visa?

Please throw some light on the above questions.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Having troubles finding that list can someone send me the link to the flagged list.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Actually I found it 
http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/FlaggedOccupations.pdf

My occupation which was approved by ACS is on the list when do I need to have my application submitted by before my profession possibly falls off the list ?

I am going for a 121 visa the ens


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rgogada said:


> MaddyOZ, Thanks for that insightful response.
> 
> Assuming, I have filed both 175&176, and I got the visa on my 176 first. When CO got allotted on my 175,will he reject my 175 straight away, as i have already got 176 visa? I am asking this because I read on some other thread that I may get 175 too and it will cancel my earlier 176, Please clarify if you can.


I guess its d other way. Once you have got 176 granted.... why would they even process 175?

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hello Maddy,
> 
> Even I am worried about my 175 visa after reading the news about the flagged occupations.In the flagged occupations list my skill is also mentioned.
> 
> ...


Ideally there is no restriction for you to apply for SS in multiple states. However when you do so, there will be a question in d application to confirm if you have applied for any other state...in that if you give yes then the result of the sponsorship would not be obvious as there could be questions on then.why you want to apply for this state too??? 

If you file a 176 then State migration dept have to send form 1100 to.DIAC. Then only your 176 visa will become eligible for processing it in priority.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Ideally there is no restriction for you to apply for SS in multiple states. However when you do so, there will be a question in d application to confirm if you have applied for any other state...in that if you give yes then the result of the sponsorship would not be obvious as there could be questions on then.why you want to apply for this state too???
> 
> If you file a 176 then State migration dept have to send form 1100 to.DIAC. Then only your 176 visa will become eligible for processing it in priority.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Hello Maddy,

Thanks for the reply.

If I apply for SS will it have any effect on my 175 Visa?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hello Maddy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> If I apply for SS will it have any effect on my 175 Visa?


It wont be useful as you have filed the 175 already. Unless you want to spend another 2960 $ in a new application for 176.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## jclem (Dec 14, 2011)

In the flagged occupation list, only the first four numbers of the ANZSCO code is written. Does it mean that any occupation that starts with that first four numbers is flagged or only those specifically mentioned in the list?

Example, in the flagged occupation, 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers is included. In the current SOL, occupations with codes that start with 2613 are Analyst Programmer (261311), Developer Programmer (261312) and Software Engineer (261313). Is Software Engineer a flagged occupation or only the Programmers? I hope my assumption is incorrect.

I am a bit worried because my husband is the principal applicant and his nominated occupation is Software Engineer. We lodged our 175 application last June 26, 2011 and haven't been contacted by a CO yet. But I am hoping within this month of February one gets in touch with us. But when I read this thread, I can't help not to feel anxious we might be affected by the changes in the SOL.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

jclem said:


> In the flagged occupation list, only the first four numbers of the ANZSCO code is written. Does it mean that any occupation that starts with that first four numbers is flagged or only those specifically mentioned in the list?
> 
> Example, in the flagged occupation, 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers is included. In the current SOL, occupations with codes that start with 2613 are Analyst Programmer (261311), Developer Programmer (261312) and Software Engineer (261313). Is Software Engineer a flagged occupation or only the Programmers? I hope my assumption is incorrect.
> 
> I am a bit worried because my husband is the principal applicant and his nominated occupation is Software Engineer. We lodged our 175 application last June 26, 2011 and haven't been contacted by a CO yet. But I am hoping within this month of February one gets in touch with us. But when I read this thread, I can't help not to feel anxious we might be affected by the changes in the SOL.


I am afraid your husband will be effected by this. However you are safe as there are still 5 months left for you. I am sure you get a CO this month.


----------



## jclem (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks! Really, really praying hard we get a CO this month. A lot of June 2011 applicants are now being processed. Hope DIAC won't forget us. 



rgogada said:


> I am afraid your husband will be effected by this. However you are safe as there are still 5 months left for you. I am sure you get a CO this month.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Rgogada,
> 
> I'm taking the same route, I've already applied for 175 online and in process of applying for VIC SS by today. Just want to keep in touch with you and share the learning, When you applied? and any idea how long it will take ?
> 
> please PM me.


Hello Rgogada & auzee_bujji,

You both have applied for 175 visa and now you are applying for state sponsorship. 

Will this effect your 175 visa in any way? 

Do we need to inform DIAC that we have applied for state sponsorship to be on safe side i.e., to avoid priority 5 if at all our skill is removed from SOL.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Please refer the below link for survey reports of various occupations:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-affect-my-175-application-4.html#post707644


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

rgogada said:


> I am afraid your husband will be effected by this. However you are safe as there are still 5 months left for you. I am sure you get a CO this month.


Is when your application is lodged or when your assigned as CO ?


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Is when your application is lodged or when your assigned as CO ?


Sorry let me explain better
My position I on the flagged list and I'm going for a 121 visa my future employer hasn't submitted his app yet so does he have at least 4 months to do it or should he be doing it now to hopefully get a CO assigned before the 5 months is up ?


----------



## alexheating (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, planning to start skills assessment asap, I'm a plumber/gasfitter which as far as i can see isn't flagged to be removed from the list, so does this mean the deadline poses no
Changes for me? As if i do my skills assessment now i will run over the date for the changes?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> I guess its d other way. Once you have got 176 granted.... why would they even process 175?
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Though I apply for 176 (worrying about the SOL removal issue), my primary interest is on 175. Even if I get 176 approved, I would prefer to wait until 175 gets approved, this is because of a plan to move to a specific place (not the sponsored state). So can we expect 175 to be granted even if we have 176 granted already?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

jclem said:


> In the flagged occupation list, only the first four numbers of the ANZSCO code is written. Does it mean that any occupation that starts with that first four numbers is flagged or only those specifically mentioned in the list?
> 
> Example, in the flagged occupation, 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers is included. In the current SOL, occupations with codes that start with 2613 are Analyst Programmer (261311), Developer Programmer (261312) and Software Engineer (261313). Is Software Engineer a flagged occupation or only the Programmers? I hope my assumption is incorrect.
> 
> I am a bit worried because my husband is the principal applicant and his nominated occupation is Software Engineer. We lodged our 175 application last June 26, 2011 and haven't been contacted by a CO yet. But I am hoping within this month of February one gets in touch with us. But when I read this thread, I can't help not to feel anxious we might be affected by the changes in the SOL.


I strongly believe you will be granted PR before this SOL mess starts.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Del


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Though I apply for 176 (worrying about the SOL removal issue), my primary interest is on 175. Even if I get 176 approved, I would prefer to wait until 175 gets approved, this is because of a plan to move to a specific place (not the sponsored state). So can we expect 175 to be granted even if we have 176 granted already?


Looks like once we get a PR, we can not get another PR.


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

*same boat*



ozdreamz said:


> I have been following this forum for couple of months now.
> 
> I am planning to apply for 2611111 ICT Business Analyst. I have completed ACS & IELTS.
> 
> ...


Hey ozdreamz,
Wanted to chime in to say that I'm applying as a Business Analyst as well. Have completed my IELTS and am waiting on the ACS for now. I'm planning on applying for the 176 to WA first as I would rather do the time with the PR in WA and think about moving out later than wait on the 175. Thinking in this direction only because of the impending change in rules in July. Just hoping my ACS comes through before WA runs out of the need for Business Analysts. Do keep us posted.
Cheers!


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

*updated link for flagged occupations*

Dear All,

Below is the link for flagged occupations for Australian immigration.

skillsaustralia.gov.au/labour-market-information/skilled-occupation-list/flagged-occupations/documents/FlaggedOccupations.pdf


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

nowhereKid said:


> Hey ozdreamz,
> Wanted to chime in to say that I'm applying as a Business Analyst as well. Have completed my IELTS and am waiting on the ACS for now. I'm planning on applying for the 176 to WA first as I would rather do the time with the PR in WA and think about moving out later than wait on the 175. Thinking in this direction only because of the impending change in rules in July. Just hoping my ACS comes through before WA runs out of the need for Business Analysts. Do keep us posted.
> Cheers!


What kind of BAND score did you get on IELTS test and what did you need ?
When did you submit ?
I am also a BA and have received my ACS certification just recently

Alan.


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

Alan H said:


> What kind of BAND score did you get on IELTS test and what did you need ?
> When did you submit ?
> I am also a BA and have received my ACS certification just recently
> 
> Alan.


I got 8.5 8.5 8 and 9 in the IELTS. I needed an 8+ in all bands for 175, and just a 7 for the 176. But since the 176 seems to be moving faster and since BA is currently flagged, I'm looking to that direction first.
I read somewhere on here that priorities will be rearranged when the new rules come out in July, so I really want to get things done asap.
I submitted my ACS on the 3rd, waiting on the response.
-nk


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

nowhereKid said:


> I got 8.5 8.5 8 and 9 in the IELTS. I needed an 8+ in all bands for 175, and just a 7 for the 176. But since the 176 seems to be moving faster and since BA is currently flagged, I'm looking to that direction first.
> I read somewhere on here that priorities will be rearranged when the new rules come out in July, so I really want to get things done asap.
> I submitted my ACS on the 3rd, waiting on the response.
> -nk


Fantastic great work !!!! That gives me some hope 

Did you get it your first go on the IELTS test ?


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

Alan H said:


> Fantastic great work !!!! That gives me some hope
> 
> Did you get it your first go on the IELTS test ?


Thank you. Yes I did get it on my first go. I think reading, listening are quite straightforward and a reasonable score can be achieved with some practice using easily availabe training materials.
The writing component seemed a little subjective to me and I just scraped by my requirement with an 8. Speaking is a little subjective as well but not 'difficult' if you are used to using English as a first language.
Good luck with your test, looks like we will be making our applications around the same time. I'm hoping my ACS verification comes through soon.
-nk


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Mmm... this is not good news 

Is it worth me putting in an application before June if my skill comes off the list? I still have to get ACS and IELTS done, I should be in 261313 Software Engineer category. From the sounds of it I will not be safe even if I get an application in before June, I actually need a CO assigned before the switchover? Have I got that correct?

Anyone know what the processing times are for a 175 visa for applicant from low risk country (UK).

thanks


----------



## ozdreamz (Dec 26, 2011)

nowhereKid said:


> Hey ozdreamz,
> Wanted to chime in to say that I'm applying as a Business Analyst as well. Have completed my IELTS and am waiting on the ACS for now. I'm planning on applying for the 176 to WA first as I would rather do the time with the PR in WA and think about moving out later than wait on the 175. Thinking in this direction only because of the impending change in rules in July. Just hoping my ACS comes through before WA runs out of the need for Business Analysts. Do keep us posted.
> Cheers!


Sensible decision to apply for 176 with WA. 175 is too risky at the moment given that we are the flagged occupation guys.

I think many BA's are applying for WA as VIC takes a lot of time and their rejection rate is higher.

Not sure about the Job opportunities in WA for BA's but if you have exp in ERP you will get more opportunities.

Anyways, lets hope you ACS result comes soon!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi learned members, 

3 questions:

(a) If, from July 2012, the method of immigration application changes from the current method to an EOI based method, will it surely impact both 175 and 176 type of applications?

(b) Is it possible that a profession removed from 175 SOL will still be retained on 176 SOL?

(c) I have finished my IELTS (8 overall) and ACS assessment (2611111) and plan to go in for Victoria SS only now. When do you think I will get a (hopefully) positive SS response from VIC? After I apply for 176 then, do you think that the process could be completed before the new guidelines? I am sure I can't make it on 175 by July, 2012. Hence, exploring 176 solely.

Thank you!


----------

